
Show HN: Koalephant Shell Script Library - stephenr
https://bitbucket.org/koalephant/shell-script-library
======
stephenr
I've been working on this, on-and-off for a while, and I've finally found the
time to get it usable/reliable enough to make a public release.

Shell being what it is, the library functions are largely just ways to make
code more obvious (i.e. `k_string_pad_left 10 foo` vs `printf '%+10s' foo`).

One big goal is portability, so wherever possible things are done in pure
shell, or using POSIX-defined tools. For that reason, there are some current
external tool uses (notably `cfget`) that I want to replace, and of course use
of things like `gpg` basically requires the environment has a working
implementation,

One of the parts that's been both time consuming but also rewarding (in terms
of mentally and in terms of results) has been `k-script-build`, which
facilitates turning a script with relative source (`.`) statements into either
a self-contained script (by inlining those scripts) or a script with absolute
references (i.e. if you re-use a `.lib.sh` type file, and want to reference it
in a location like `/usr/share`).

The installed versions of the tools, and the library files are themselves
built with `k-script-build` which in turn, relies on the library. It's
dogfooding/self-hosting up the wazoo.

